# Ivermectin pour on for goats?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought a few pygmy goats and noticed they have some type of bugs like lice and eggs. And I was told that ivermectin pour on works best. Just wondering if anyone else uses it and what is the correct dosage for adults and kids and if its safe to use on pregnant does and if it kills the eggs or when to retreat.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I use it. My vet told me to double the dose that is on the label. Seems to work great for me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you talking about the blue colored Pour on for Cattle or is there now one out for goats?
And are you doing it oral or topical?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Are you talking about the blue colored Pour on for Cattle or is there now one out for goats?
> And are you doing it oral or topical?


Yes it's the blue pour on kind for cattle and plan to use it topical.. It says 1 ml per 22 lbs for cows.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you just pit it along the spine of the goat or bath them in it? Never dealt with any kind of lice or flea because of our climate. However, I just discovered that some new goats I just bought from the Midwest have lice.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

You could use that but I would dilute it because it is for cattle so it could dry out there skin, You could also try Premethian wash it works great and kills everything bad you can see them dyeing within like 10 minutes


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

I use it as a pour on. You just put it in a ine down their backs. I have had no problems with skin. It works well for me.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> I use it as a pour on. You just put it in a ine down their backs. I have had no problems with skin. It works well for me.


Does it kill the eggs too or do I need to do it again after they hatch if so when do I need to treat them again?


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I have been told to triple the cattle dose for goats. Apply every 10 days for 3 applications total. This has worked for me for external parasites very well. No major skin issues at all, though one goat had slightly flaky skin at the application site for a couple weeks, but it was hardly noticeable.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

MissyParkerton said:


> I have been told to triple the cattle dose for goats. Apply every 10 days for 3 applications total. This has worked for me for external parasites very well. No major skin issues at all, though one goat had slightly flaky skin at the application site for a couple weeks, but it was hardly noticeable.


One person says one thing someone else says another so confusing..... Why don't they just make stuff FOR goats with correct dosage?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

erica4481 said:


> Yes it's the blue pour on kind for cattle and plan to use it topical.. It says 1 ml per 22 lbs for cows.


Can this be uses on kids?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha ha, I know it can be very frustrating. I would apply a few times 10 days apart as well. Triple the dose would probably not hurt as ivermectin is a pretty safe wormer, but I have used double for almost a year now and had no problems. It is what was recommended by my goat vet.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> Ha ha ha, I know it can be very frustrating. I would apply a few times 10 days apart as well. Triple the dose would probably not hurt as ivermectin is a pretty safe wormer, but I have used double for almost a year now and had no problems. It is what was recommended by my goat vet.


Ok I'll double the dose then and do again in 10 days thanks


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm also using the pour-on for mites/scabies on my senior doe. I came here to check about how often I should redose (The label says eevery 21 days, but most goat folk are saying every ten days.) 

I know it's recommended to triple oral doses of worming meds because goats' digestive systems make that necessary. But would the same logic apply to topical applications?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it is 3X the dose, things work different from a goat to a cow, and you dont want to under dose because you will be working at getting supper bugs (internal)I would rather over dose them then over, and I have once wayyyyyy over dosed them, Im talking 6X and they were just fine. I use it on my kids as well, usually no younger then 2 months if I dont have to. It sould kill the lice eggs as well. We have major issues with lice here and this is what i have used since the first day I brought a goat home.


----------

